# Hello! New here...



## JMAN (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi all. I've been trawling this site for a few weeks as I've gotten into the hobby again after a 20 year lay-off. I've recently bought a new airbrush etc and starting on an old 1/32 BF109 and a Tamiya 1/35 SAS jeep.
I'm having fun again and found that I now have patience for this 'game'... 

but I'm struggling with trying to fix my air brushing technique. The thing is the paint (humbrol enamels) drys to a fine dust. 
I'm mixing 50/50 thinning with Hubrol thinners, about 15-20psi on the reg. Any help/tips would be much appreciated.

regards, 
John


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi John, and welcome. Paint drying to a fine dust? That's a strange one; only thing I can think of without seeing it is the paint possibly isn't stirred fully, causing the pigment to separate when thinned. Once sprayed, and the thinners evaporates off, this would leave pigment particles, without the oil carrier, which would dry with a dusty deposit.This would be more prevalent if sprayed very close, under a relatively high pressure.
If possible, post a fuller description, and pics if you can, in the modelling section, and I'm sure we'll be able to sort something.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi John, welcome aboard.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi John. Welcome aboard!

The problem you have could also be caused by spraying at too great a distance, ie paint is drying in the air before hitting the work. Sometimes could be seen with too high a pressure, however, the 15 to 20 psi doesn't sound outrageous and nor does your mix ratio.

Lots of good expertise here. I'm sure you'll get some other views.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello John, welcome to the family. And greetings from Poland.

I agree with guys' posts above. Either you don't stir paints fully or you spray at the incorrect distance. ALso the PSI ratio might be not enough for Humbrol enamels.


----------



## imalko (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello John and welcome to the forum! 
Wish I could offer some advice on your problem, but I paint my models with hand brush only. However, as said above lot of experienced modelers around here which will be able to provide some help.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Jonh, welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## darka (Mar 20, 2010)

the thing probably is the stuff you thin with.. 
As mentioned before, the paint dries whilst in the air, so you need a thinner that doesn't dry out so quickly. 
Further than that i reallly cant help you since i use only acrylics. Really can recomend you that as well.. just thin it with water and who hasn't got that.. 

you should try different psi and distances to really get your answer.. 

good luck


----------



## Njaco (Mar 20, 2010)

Just another brush painter here - welcome to the forum!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum John. Some one here will have an answer for you.


----------



## JMAN (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. It's fantastic to see support out there. I'll take on board the suggestions given but will work the changes and eliminate things one at a time. 
I think my nozzle is far too fine as I'm using a 0.2mm at the moment but have a 0.5mm en route (ebay). 
I doo recall spraying at about 5-6 inches away from the model when it started to to dry "dusty/gritty". I/ve sanded it back but not sure if I should go al the way back to plastic and start over? 
I should practice more...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2010)

JMAN said:


> I doo recall spraying at about 5-6 inches away from the model when it started to to dry "dusty/gritty". I/ve sanded it back but not sure if I should go al the way back to plastic and start over?
> I should practice more...



Try to spray at about 3-4 inches.The 0.2 nozzles need to be used at a closer distance with the 15-20 PSI pressure.
If you use sand paper to sand back all these incorrections please don't go to bare plastic because you can sand down all engraved panels, rivet lines , generally all details. Simply make the painted surface enough smooth and apply the next thin coat.If you want to go to bare plastic use a thinner for the paint and a soft small rag or brush. The fresh paint should be removed very easy.

Are you sure you use Humbrol enamels?


----------



## magnu (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum 
I use acrylics and thin with isopropinol alcohol using a fine nozzle and find that it will do all the jobs from large areas to very fine lines. I would recon your problem is due to too much distance between the spray and the model where the thinner evaporates before it comes into contact with the surface.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2010)

G'day mate welcome to the forum!


----------



## JMAN (Mar 22, 2010)

WURGER and MAGNU, thanks for your advice too. I'm defintely using HUMBROL enamels with HUMBROL thinners. I also have a selection of Gunze and Tamiya colours. I have been experimenting with things and taken on board alot of the advice and I'd put the problem down to being too far from the model. 
WURGER, I tried going closer to the model but find that the paint dries in lines and does not blend. Maybe I'm not overlapping enough?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------

